
Hive Mind: The Synergistic Effects of Being Around Really Smart People - signa11
http://www.theemotionmachine.com/hive-mind-the-synergistic-effects-of-being-around-really-smart-people
======
colaskirschoff
Realizing that you can't beat the "bandwagon" effect but surrounding you with
smart people to optimize it. Nice hack.

